# Problem Activating Account



## ForestKnight (May 9, 2008)

Hello all.

Now, with that out of the way, the problem:  I don't know how I managed to screw up my first attempt at joining, but I must have done something right (read:  way, way wrong).  I attempted to create an account almost a month ago now.  I guess attempted is the wrong word.  I did create an account, but for whatever reason, I have not been able to receive my activation e-mail for that account.  I have tried resending it, verified the e-mail address, tried e-mailing several admins, etc. all with no results.  I do not have any kind of spam blocking on that address and I've been checking the junk folder there anyway, just in case.  The other account name is Duelpersonality.  The other e-mail address is forest_knight@hotmail.com.  I created a second account and received the activation e-mail immediately.  I really don't know what I did to screw things up the first time, but I would really like that user name, if nothing else.  

So, any way I can fix it?


----------



## Patlin (May 10, 2008)

Yipes.  I'm having a similar problem, as apparently you need a new activation e-mail when you update your account with a new e-mail address.  I'm thinking the automatic system which sends out those e-mails may be broken.

Here's hoping someone gives us an answer soon!


----------



## Duelpersonality (May 10, 2008)

*Only half-stupid, I guess...*

I didn't realize that I could post in Meta with a non-activated account.  Still can't do much else, though.



			
				Patlin said:
			
		

> Yipes.  I'm having a similar problem, as apparently you need a new activation e-mail when you update your account with a new e-mail address.  I'm thinking the automatic system which sends out those e-mails may be broken.
> 
> Here's hoping someone gives us an answer soon!




I don't think that's the issue.  I did manage to create the other account and I got the activation e-mail almost instantly.  What domain is your new e-mail address under?


----------



## Patlin (May 10, 2008)

It's with comcast.net.


----------



## Neurowiz (May 13, 2008)

Patlin said:
			
		

> It's with comcast.net.




I'm experiencing something similar with trying to use a gmail.com account - I never get the email to validate.

Neurowiz


----------



## Chgowiz (May 14, 2008)

*Still no validation email*

*bump*

I'm still unable to get the validation email to my gmail account. I'm also unable to access the page that allows me to change that email address, when I lclick the link, I am told I have no permission. I've emailed Russ(?) via the email address on the contact page. I hope this gets resolved soon.   Can another Moderator help me perhaps?

Regards,
Chgowiz


----------



## Amellia (May 14, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem, guys -- also with a gmail account. Has anyone figured this out yet? Or has anyone pointed a moderator toward this thread? I want to get posting.


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 14, 2008)

Hi, guys.  I've just posted in the staff forum bringing this thread to the mod's attention - so hopefully someone will be over soon


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2008)

Sorry folks - I didn't see this thread!  Seems to be a fairly widespread problem.  For the moment I'm going to turn off the requirement to activate email addresses until/unless we can get the problem fixed.


----------



## Amellia (May 14, 2008)

Thank you, Morrus!  Does that mean we need to create new accounts, or that our current ones will be activated at some point without email? My account is still blocked from posting, saying it needs activation.


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2008)

Gimme a minute, dammit!


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2008)

OK, if I've done it right, everyone should be able to post now.


----------



## Amellia (May 14, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Gimme a minute, dammit!





Hah... sorry about that! Guess I'm a little too eager... Thank you so much! It works fine now for me, at least.


----------



## Chgowiz (May 14, 2008)

*Thanks!*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, if I've done it right, everyone should be able to post now.




Thank you! Will this affect us in getting any email updates or the like?


----------

